# Bearded Dragon Eggs



## Superbuzz3 (Dec 7, 2007)

My dragon eggs are now 55 days old, and I was candling one last night, and on the opposite side of the torch, the egg started to leak.

Not a lot, and the whole looks like a tiny pin prick. I placed the egg back straight away, and the leaking stopped after a few seconds, but now I'm worried that I have ruined/killed the egg.

Did I do anything wrong? The egg hasnt started to sag, or turn in anyway, so I'm still hopefull it is healthy.

Any help would be much appreciated to put my guilty consience to rest.


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

they do start to "sweat" just before they are due to hatch, its just fluid getting forced out the egg cos of the hatchling taking up more space.

It may have "leaked" while you were candling it cos it was moving in the egg while you were shining the light on it, they are normally incubated in the dark so it was probably wondering what the hell was going on lol!

TBH if the eggs look fine after 55 days there is really no need to candle them, just gotta be patient!!


----------



## Superbuzz3 (Dec 7, 2007)

RedGex said:


> they do start to "sweat" just before they are due to hatch, its just fluid getting forced out the egg cos of the hatchling taking up more space.
> 
> It may have "leaked" while you were candling it cos it was moving in the egg while you were shining the light on it, they are normally incubated in the dark so it was probably wondering what the hell was going on lol!
> 
> TBH if the eggs look fine after 55 days there is really no need to candle them, just gotta be patient!!


Cool Cheers......was candling them to show my 5 year old niece......but I wont be touching them again until they have hatched and absorbed their yolks.


----------



## NorthamptonReptileCentre (Mar 11, 2009)

*Our Bearded Dragon Babies*

Hi Superbuzz

Don't know if yours have hatched yet but thought I'd share with you ours that hatched a few days ago:2thumb:. There are more pictures and a video on our blog if you want to see any more.

Gary


----------

